# homemade CAI



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

anyone have suggestions for building my own CAI? i've read Syndicate-bro's post before, in the infamious cai thread, but the team del sol site that had some nice idea for the use of ceramic coating is apparently down. if anyone has some good info, please post, as im sure others are interested in this too. 
so far, im thinking i need the JCW u-bend, clamps, rubber sleaves, plus whatever ceramic coating i want to use...sound right?


one more thing..the filter should end up in the fender, behind the bumper? if this is true, can i go without a BPV, since the splash shields are in place? i live in iowa, where it does snow and downpour, but i dont do any drving through rivers. 

tia, myself


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

There was a guy named Dan (dho) that frequented this forum a lot before he went back to school. He did his own CAI and I emailed him and he gave me full instructions on how he did his. I ended up not doing it since I'm saving up for turbo and skipping the other stuff so someone might get some use out of this.

Pictures here: http://1minute.com/dan/cai.htm

---

Depending on how you want it setup, you'll need to have 2.5" pipe and a 3". If you replicated mine, if it looks like your battery won't get in the way, all you need is 2.5" pipe about 8" straight and then a 90 degree bend (which you need to cut slightly depending on the angle). You will also need a 3" pipe that has a wide radius 90 degree bend This one will go down into the fender well. The trick is to get as long of a 2.5" mid pipe as possible for torque. 

If you want to replicate a HS intake and the same type of bends, you will need a welder. You will use 2.5" pipes & bends, short straight pipe 2" (TB), 45 degree bend, straight pipe 5", 45 degree bend (MAF). Then you will use a 90 degree 3" bend to get into the fender well. The easiest thing is to get one 90 degree 2.5" bend and cut it in half then weld it on to 2.5" straight pipe sections.. Try getting a muffler guy to make you a mount for the MAF to the chasis to keep the intake from falling. You will need to weld the original hose metal thingies to the pipe in a way that you can hook both of them up. Make sure you do not use a breather for the valve cover. That will make you loose 2-3 hp or so and it'll make your engine bay nasty. It's made to be a vacuum and if you break one part of it, it won't work at the best performance.

So you will need:

1 - 90 Degree 2.5" ID Alumnized Steel (exhaust pipe)
1 - 90 Degree 3" ID Alumnized Steel (exhaust pipe)
2 - 2.5" Silicon Couplers & Clamps
2 - 3" Silicon Couplers & Clamps
1 - 3" filter or JWT Pop Charger
1 - MAF Adapter Plate (2 if you use a JWT Pop Charger)

You can get the bends from jcwhitney.com / summitracing.com / jegs.com
The couplers you can get from any APC product retailer (NOPI) or you could contact local performance shops or Hotshot performance. You can get the MAF adapter plates from mossyperformance.com

Make sure you leave enough slack for the engine to torque. I made it so tight that when the engine torqued back the mid pipe fell off. I fixed it by allowing some slack and flexibility in the couplers. I have 1 2.5" bend left with 10" of straight pipe on it and I also have 1 3" bend left with about the same amount of straight pipe on it. I'd like to sell these for $15+ shipping or negotiable. (Not doing any good as extras...) Also, get you some engine paint with ceramic in it. Coat the inside and outside of the pipes after welding. Use about 12 coats on the outside (different times of course) and 8 on the inside. This should give it better cooling capabilities by keeping out the engine heat.

Total cost if you use my bends, it should cost:
$55 + welding and cutting + filter / $125 JWT pop charger


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any of you Guru's care to custom fabricate a CAI for the 96 Galant 2.4 L ? i got someone willin 2 pay pretty good for it.


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

thnx, underdog. that was mucho helpful. ill pm you about those extra pieces.

power to the naturally aspirated, non nitrous bastard children of the the world!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I made a Custom Cai. I will have some pics posted pretty soon. I think i might post instructions also. I have it installed, and its working great. I had a Wai, and the noise that thing generated was crazy...lol But now its a lot more quiet. Until you hit about 5,000 rpm, then it almost whistles..lol I should get my pictures back next week. Hopefully sooner.


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah, anytime you can get those pics up would be great, as well as any instructions/tips. i think i got the vital info, but the more input the better, and pics are a big help.

any idea how our engine bays compare? '95 200sx vs. '99 gxe?

alos, anyone ever get dyno'd with a custom job?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think the engine bays are the same. Also i havent had it dyno'd yet, im almost sacred to do so. I drive thins thing like it has 300 hp and dont want my mind to know the truth....lol


----------

